# Amp repair in Southern Ontario



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I have an old Epiphone amp that needs new caps. Any one know of a good amp repair person in Southern Ontario (Kitchener)?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Rich at 'Amplifiers Plus' (located at Sherwood Music on Ottawa St.)

cheers


----------

